# Green Snake Pics



## getarealdog (Feb 16, 2009)

Anybody know what these are? Latin names would be good, taken on a trip to europe not long ago.


----------



## SCam (Feb 16, 2009)

are the first and third mambas and the second a vine snake? got no idea wot 3 or 5 are


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 16, 2009)

Na 3rd isn't a Mamba, you mean the 4th one? 1st is a Green Mamba, 2nd unsure, 4th possibly green mamba again, the rest are viper's of some sort


----------



## SCam (Feb 16, 2009)

woops i meant tht 4th looks like a mamba


----------



## arbok (Feb 16, 2009)

i reckonise the third from one of viper keepers videos :S i think he was calling it a purp? not sure


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea just realized that and edited my comment


----------



## fauce (Feb 16, 2009)

3rd looks like a bush viper - potentially a green bush viper from Africa... Atheris Chloroechis

4 Looks like a mamba.

The Last one looks like they have a green light on them... cause the wood is green too. Not sure they are green at all.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

fauce said:


> 3rd looks like a bush viper - potentially a green bush viper from Africa... Atheris Chloroechis



+1 for Viper


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Edit as I just realized I don't pay attention


----------



## cris (Feb 17, 2009)

Its a bit late but i would have said mamba, vine snake, viper, mamba, viper. Whatever they are though the look pretty cool.

How cool are mamba's they are like half way between the 2 best Aussie snakes(for those that dont know thats coastal taipans and common tree snakes) i would love to see them in the wild someday.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 17, 2009)

god I love green mambas there very stunning creatures too bad there bloody venomous though


----------



## Hemiaspis (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey GetaRealDog,
#1 Dendroaspis angusticeps, Eastern Green Mamba
#2 Asian Elaphe? ,
#3 Atheris sp. (looks like chlorechis)
#4 Dendroaspis viridis, Green Mamba
#5 Zeorminia mangshanensis, Mangshan Pit Viper.

All the Best mate,
Chris


----------



## SammySnakes (Feb 17, 2009)

Taking a stab in the dark, I would say:

1 - Dendroaspis angusticeps
2 - Oxybelis fulgidus
3 - Atheris nitschei
4 - Dendroaspis viridis
5 - Zhaoermia mangshanensis


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 17, 2009)

western green mamba they are the best of the bestest of all snakes just love em i want 2 thanks pic 4


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 17, 2009)

*Snake pics*

Points go to sammysnakes with hemiaspis a close second. Can't remember the name of pic 2 but I'll go with you sammy. Was told by the owner of the snake in pic 3 that it is atheris hispida-the african hairy bush viper. Dendroaspis viridis in pic 4 was a real stunner, looked like it had being airbrushed. My favourite-MANGSHAN VIPER! The Daddy is 2.1m!


----------



## PhilK (Feb 18, 2009)

Atheris hispida have to be some of my favourite snakes..


----------

